# Cherished coozie



## sparkymtnman (Sep 20, 2005)

Left my cherished White Coors cool cup(with unopend busch beer) on blue river below green mountain dam. trail side of river (river left) before playhole with log bench. sentimental cool cup. willing to offer reward. contact:
[email protected]


----------

